# Rémi Noël



## MrMatthieu (Mar 5, 2007)

Hello,

I post here a thread concerning one of a french photographer, one of my fav ( not because he is french  ...), not for the technical aspect, but for the idea behind his picture.

He has a unique sens of turning normal thinks into absurd, I love it.

I recommend you specially the ones with Batman.

http://www.reminoel.com/

Please give me your feed-back on thes pictures if you appreciate

Mat


----------



## MrMatthieu (Mar 15, 2007)

Am I the only one who like this photographer ???? :er:


----------



## loser101 (Mar 15, 2007)

I just looked over it. I dunno, i didnt find most of it that intresting. Some of the stuff is okay. He likes bat man eh? lol

-oleg


----------



## MrMatthieu (Mar 16, 2007)

Loser thanks for your opinion, it is true that it is very special  

Mat


----------



## alan927 (Mar 18, 2007)

Not sure if it displayed properly in Firefox for me.  Everything seemed to be in a popup window (I don't like popups) and navigation was difficult.


----------

